

Instabridge announce free wi-fi for all in Amsterdam - jp1989
http://sx3.se/6q

======
dhrona
>reduce mobile-data usage and thus money.

I'm curious, don't they have unlimited data plans there?

~~~
ersii
It's actually getting uncommon for mobile unlimited data plans in Sweden
again.

Almost all major carriers are now trying to squeeze out some cash for the
mobile data plans. Some are succeeding very well, usually by packaging up
calls, texts and a mobile data plan with 1-3GB/month for a fixed fee. {99,
149, 249, 299}SEK/month.

The 3G data network is very spotty in Stockholm, throughput-wise. I assume
it's very congested. I have no idea about the 4G/LTE data network though.

------
venticco
There is nothing for free in this world. Users data is almost always price in
such cases.

------
huskyr
Sounds interesting, i'm just wondering how these guys are planning to make
money.

~~~
draugadrotten
Instabridge's business model is said to be built on rewards from the (mobile)
network owners, by reducing the overloaded mobile networks in dense high-
traffic areas, instabridge expects to be rewarded by the network operators.
The cost of expanding capacity of mobile networks in cities like Stockholm is
enormous and operators wants to provide mobility, and have a big desire to
offload video streaming in cafés and such things to wifi as much as possible.

Possibly they will also partner with ad networks and other sponsors such as
samsung.

The full business model seems to be kept in the dark but at least they appear
to have thought about revenues.

 _" The idea is that the app will be free for the user. Money should
Instabridge instead serve by helping operators to manage congestion in
existing mobile networks. Experience from pilot users is that they reduce
their mobile data usage by between ten and 30 per cent when the app is
installed."_

Source- [http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.470065](http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.470065)
[http://translate.google.se/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev...](http://translate.google.se/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.470065&act=url)

~~~
jp1989
Instabridge will most certainly partner up with major telco's in major cities
- and like he says, they will be rewarded here. In addition, I know they've
spoken about premium versions of the application which will most likely be ad-
free etc.

------
parse_
I really hope this grows in Europe. The public internet access, at least in
Scandinavia, is terrible compared to the US where every mom and pop shop has
free wifi (yes, I am using a VPN on those)

